# Old plow trucks



## huss691981

I love the old tanks out there. Post your old truck pics here please and thank you. Here is my old power wagon and one I found online. Wish I could find an old sno-commander like that one.


----------



## Mark13

That led bar on the old dodge must be worth more then the truck. 

Another old truck's thread that was updated a month ago.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=43625&highlight=Old+trucks


----------



## Beater_K20

Mark, your truck looks AWFUL familiar, are you on FSC or GMFS?

and here's a couple pics of my trucks...
my 77 in her former glory... 








after 30 years as a plow truck, she's retired, and waiting on restoration. plans are currently EFi and an overdrive trans. may beef it up and use it as a tow pig. the only thing left on it from the plow setup is the lift frame, as its welded to the frame. after resto, it will never see snow again, unless i absolutely have to drive it. inherited it from my grandfather when he passed away in 03. he always talked about us restoring an old truck into a nice driver for him, but we never got to it. when i got the truck, i knew what i have to do with it, i have to build that truck. its the one truck i will never part with until someone pries the keys from my cold, dead hand.

and my 80, the replacement for the 77... 








playing king of the hill. 








its getting an injected motor in the spring, along with a hydraulic clutch setup from an 87. we'll see how she does, and this may end up being the tow pig after some brake upgrades (discs in the rear, i HATE drum brakes!)


----------



## Mark13

Beater_K20;676985 said:


> Mark, your truck looks AWFUL familiar, are you on FSC or GMFS?


I post ***** it up on FSC all the time. I'm registered on GMFS but go over there about once a year.


----------



## Beater_K20

ah, ok, i remember now. you posted pics of your truck up there with a bunch of snow in a driveway. you probably know me from the sig.


----------



## tuna

My 82 GMC Jimmy with 7.5 Fisher.


----------



## tuna

My 89 F 250 with 8' Fisher MM 1


----------



## willyswagon

Hey guys Ive been lucking around for about a year now. Love the site, but when I saw "Old Plow Trucks" I thought you meant OLD like mine, not next to new 70's and 80' stuff.
Here is the OLD rig I plow with http://s242.photobucket.com/albums/ff113/willyswagon-2007/?action=view&current=ibc117.jpg 
Just rebuilt the cab over and gave it a fresh coat of paint http://s242.photobucket.com/albums/ff113/willyswagon-2007/?action=view&current=ibc108.jpg 
I'm building a new box for it this winter. It will look like this again come spring http://s242.photobucket.com/albums/ff113/willyswagon-2007/?action=view&current=ibc006.jpg

It has an original western electric - hydrolic plow set up. The ivory handle on the right control the blade. http://s242.photobucket.com/albums/ff113/willyswagon-2007/?action=view&current=ibc120.jpg 
It's a simple set up but has past the test of time. 52 years old and still going!!!!


----------



## merrimacmill

wheres Nick at? He has a bunch of older ones if I remember correctly.


----------



## no lead

conventional mounts rule.


----------



## Doakster

I've posted my truck a few times...here's a pic and a video.


----------



## fulltiltwill

*My 85*

Here is a pic of my 85 CUUV with conventional 8.2V


----------



## PowerWagon

here's pic of my OLD POWER WAGON.. yeah still runs good.









if I see other truck for sale I would take it.


----------



## hedhunter9

Not a truck, but its my old plow vehicle. 87 Jeep Cherekee with 257,000 miles on it... Best $250 investment Ive ever made. I use it to run a 5 hour route of small business's and residential driveways.
Cant beat it for small tight spots. Throw the wings on and its 8' wide. I help do Khols, Red Lobster, Payless, Home Depot and a couple others when my route is done.

I think its even better than the 87 Blazer it replaced that was wore out. Paid $600 for it. Used it for 3 years.

The Blazer was used to plow, believe it or not. Marion High School for years. 2 *BIG* lots. 5 to 6 hours of plowing for that one lot, Then 2 other small business's and a residential route.


----------



## WingPlow

here ya go....


----------



## dpcsix

*old fords never die they just rust a bit*

bought the truck for 500 drove it a year for a shop truck.tanks rusted out, replaced tanks and pumps.picked at it in spare time, did the floors and rockers.set it up for towing.replaced left door repaired fender.
bought all front axle parts over time, rebuilt front axle complete last week. 
bought the old fisher plow last year for 100 bucks.electric hydraulic pak series A, probably early mid 80's unit.
installed plow yesterday before storm,added new power cables and a soloniod plows like a champ! LOL.
my kids nicknamed the truck Greyskull, i almost hate to touch the right side it takes years of carefull parking in the weather to get that patina "just right"

1990 f-150 4x4 straight six 300 EFI ussmileyflag


----------



## Dave Meyers

Here is my '73 IHC Scout II in 14 inches of snow yesterday.


----------



## willyswagon

Well it looks like the old dog will be sitting for a bit. Warm weather on the way.:crying: I was hoping for snow every day, but no such luck. Heres the last snowfall. More of a wind event.20 cm and huge winds. Gusts hit 186 km/h here. Most of the snow blew off the island.


----------



## BlackIrish

Now that there is funny.
Nice Rig.


----------



## onebadplowtruck

I love this post!!! old plow trucks are my favorite!! bought new ones when my business started taking of but im dieing to find a restoreable 3/4ton power wagon sno-commander some day. nice trucks guys


----------



## dellwas

Ya, poured like crazy here last nite, and got rid of the snow we had. Also, power out here from 4:30 AM to 12:30 pm.



willyswagon;689471 said:
 

> Well it looks like the old dog will be sitting for a bit. Warm weather on the way.:crying: I was hoping for snow every day, but no such luck. Heres the last snowfall. More of a wind event.20 cm and huge winds. Gusts hit 186 km/h here. Most of the snow blew off the island.


----------



## PowerWagon

onebadplowtruck;690125 said:


> I love this post!!! old plow trucks are my favorite!! bought new ones when my business started taking of but im dieing to find a restoreable 3/4ton power wagon sno-commander some day. nice trucks guys


yeah right. I had people looking at my truck! wanted buy it and said NO WAY!

THAT TRUCK IS AN KEEPER


----------



## wsmm

*79 Ramcharger on it's last legs I believe*

Body rusty, low oil pressure, but just keeps plowing. Now stubbles a bit on acceleration so it's really fun plowing. Does not go on road, for my and my brother in laws drive only. My drive dirt and about 1/2 mile long.


----------



## wsmm

*79 Raamcharger, on it's last legs ??*

79 Ramcharger, extremely rusty, floor repaired with roof panels. Low oil pressure and a stumble on acceleration. Hope to find a reasonable replacement next season. Not road worthy only plows my drive way and brother in laws, lives next door. Located Mid-Michigan, my drive is about 1/2 of dirt


----------



## cocco78

Here is one old beast I used to have, I kept patching the body back together but eventually there was nothing left to patch! But a strong 345 V8, auto trans, D20, and D44 axles and posi rear. All with a 6.5' Western Hydroturn. This thing would stack snow like an animal, it would just climb up the snow pile. I had a pile as tall as my garage in the background there.



















After the Scout got parted out and the plow sold off I picked up this 1979 F350, 400 V8, C6, NP205, and D60's. I got it all for $1100, pulled the D60 front and sold it for $1500 and put a 3/4 ton D44 back under. I used it til I sold my house then I sold it to my father in law to keep it in the family. Then I got a divorce and never seen it again!! Damn women.


----------



## JeepTJ

Here are a couple of shots of my '52 Ford F-4 dump truck with plow.


----------



## 04sd




----------



## Old Red Mopar

*My First Plow Truck*

Here's my 88 W350, It was Love at 1st sight! Lol


----------



## affekonig

Here's the current fleet:

96 F150



95 Bronco



81 Bronco (yes, it plows every time)


----------



## Case580M

Friends old Chubby,

Got a bit stuck so the 4x2 Ford had to give him a pull


----------



## cocco78

Well this isn't as old as the scout and F350 I posted earlier but this is my current plow truck project. I have a build thread on it in the Jeep section of the forum here. 1988 Jeep Comanche, 4.0L, AW4 auto, 5" lift, welded rear end, otherwise stock with between 200 and 250k miles on original motor, trans, and t-case. Although I believe this will be the last winter for the trans! Oh it was a long bed but I cut 16" out of the bed and frame behind the rear wheels to get rid of the massive rear overhang to improve the departure angle for wheeling!


----------



## CAT 245ME

Case580M;698603 said:


> Friends old Chubby,
> 
> Got a bit stuck so the 4x2 Ford had to give him a pull


That old Chevy apears to have a fairly new looking Fisher MM 2 on her, truck must be in good shape for to put a fairly new plow on it. My old chev still has the old speedcast on it.


----------



## poncho62

83 S10 Blazer......Getting pretty rough, but for an S10, its held up well...


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Man those are some old trucks.


----------



## serafii

17900 canadian gives u 17200 us


----------



## plow3232

*here is mine*

started with this truck last year


----------



## cpsnowremoval

73 f250 its a classic


----------



## Uncle Herb

Love the vintage IHC iron!


----------



## Eddiej

Okay, its not a plow, but its still an interesting bit of old snow clearing kit.

The following is a 1969 Mercedes 411B fitted with a Schmidt blower. The vehicle is powered by a four cylinder engine and the blower unit by a six cylinder engine.
Its currently for sale over here in the UK, and whilst I have been trying to buy it, the price is still much too high, so it will probably be for sale for long time to come.
Its not really worth much more than novelty and historical value to me, although we do have a some large open forest roads where it could be put to good use to earn its keep. The shoots are stored in the rear, along with the spare wheel and the original and un used snow chains.




























I also managed to find a video clip of an identical model in use.


----------



## Old Red Mopar

That's a cool toy! Slow but effective, whats up with the front wheels? Can you add another set on for duallys? Thanks for sharing... : )


----------



## Eddiej

Thanks.

The front wheels simply have a step bolted onto them. 

You can see slightly clearer from this photo that I took last week of a Unimog that I found lost and forgotten in a front garden.










I also wondered about the speed! I may well be wrong, but I just assumed that the driver/operator was unsure of how to use it and that perhaps he should have been going faster. The blower didn't look to be struggling, and the engine certainly sounded like it wasn't labouring.


----------



## dchr

Cocco 78-Great pic of the Scout!! Brought back a lot of memories-I learned to plow in a 73 Scout II with the same exact drivetrain. Do you recall what year yours was? Thanks.


----------



## ve9aa

WOW!! Fabulous thread. I love the old iron. WillysWagon was one of my fav's to look at.

Don't currently have a plow on mine (down this winter for repairs) but it''s a
1961 Land Rover Series II 88"SWB 2.25L Gas.


----------



## willyswagon

Thanks for the comment ve9aa

I just finished rebuilding the box and getting it together. 
The rebuild can be seen here
http://nsjc.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=fab&action=display&thread=21775&page=1

I Had it appraised for insurance I'm almost afraid to drive it now

Here is the new (original ) look


----------



## murray83

I love that color,if you don't mind me asking what is it called?

Looks amazing.


----------



## willyswagon

murray83;989403 said:


> I love that color,if you don't mind me asking what is it called?
> 
> Looks amazing.


It is a Mazda color. Dark Tourmaline


----------



## OldPowerWagon

Congrats willyswagon, It sure turned out really nice, what a beautiful truck! - thats why I don't want to do that to mine though, I still have to _use_ it, so it'll get more of the 'working class' redo 

Great truck though, and again, great job!


----------



## ve9aa

willyswagon;989413 said:


> It is a Mazda color. Dark Tourmaline


WillysWagon,

I just realized your are on 1 or perhaps 2 other forums I'm on ! LOL

Also, there's a Willy's similar to yours in the Fredericton area that the fellow drives
in all types of weather. I don't know if he plows with it. I'll have to look at the front bumper area for a plow mount next time I see it. If I recall, it's a dark burgundy sort of colour and he gave the thing a name which he has painted in the door or fender (I just forget exactly).....Can't for the life of me remember the name, but it's something like DAISY or BUTTERCUP or soemthing like that. Kinda funny, cuz it's a mean lookin' machine, just like yours ! 

(mine is named TIGGER > like the Winnie-the-pooh character. It was Orange at one time and it was my intention to repaint it orange. . . . someday !
Seemed appropriate for a big ol' bouncy truck with oversized springs and 2 distinct windshields (like TIGGERS' eyes)


----------



## Eddiej

ve9aa;988923 said:


> WOW!! Fabulous thread. I love the old iron. WillysWagon was one of my fav's to look at.
> 
> Don't currently have a plow on mine (down this winter for repairs) but it''s a
> 1961 Land Rover Series II 88"SWB 2.25L Gas.


I've owned a couple of Series II and IIA Landies. Cracking vehicles that are just like an adult meccano set! The best bit about them, is that you can still buy just about every single component off the shelf. 
Sadly, Land Rover slowly went down hill with the SIII and the fitting of that horrible dash. The build quality has also sadly deteriorated with the passage of time.


----------



## captbo

92 5.0l Bronco, 8' western contractor


----------



## randomb0b123

wsmm;691189 said:


> Body rusty, low oil pressure, but just keeps plowing. Now stubbles a bit on acceleration so it's really fun plowing. Does not go on road, for my and my brother in laws drive only. My drive dirt and about 1/2 mile long.


how do these things ride im thinking about getting one?


----------



## timsjeep

Not mine, but found it around the corner from a business that I frequent. 
Does anyone know what the heck it is?


----------



## sven_502

No longer with us, but my old 88 gmc. No heat, no working 4 wheel drive, engine ran on 7 cyl due to completely rusted in spark plugs. Just a solid block of rust. Didn't matter how cold it was, fired right up even at -30. I miss that truck.


----------



## randomb0b123

you dont know what it is? it is obviously a BEAST hahaha


----------



## randomb0b123

a more recent pic


----------



## Dr Who

timsjeep;1126687 said:


> Not mine, but found it around the corner from a business that I frequent.
> Does anyone know what the heck it is?


Old post I know, but I do know what this truck is.

http://www.olive-drab.com/idphoto/id_photos_wc62.php (more info on it)

Its a WWII Dodge WC62& WC63 or G507 its a 1 1/2 ton truck
these are hard to come by, not many of them around anymore.


----------



## sweetk30

ve9aa;988923 said:


> WOW!! Fabulous thread. I love the old iron. WillysWagon was one of my fav's to look at.
> 
> Don't currently have a plow on mine (down this winter for repairs) but it''s a
> 1961 Land Rover Series II 88"SWB 2.25L Gas.


this was on ebay few weeks ago. complete fisher speedcaster setup for your style rig.


----------



## 7.3 Plower

87 GMC Sierra 350 gasser manual trans.









If I remember correctly it's an 8' Diamond plow on the front.


----------



## mitchp

Dr Who;1241751 said:


> Old post I know, but I do know what this truck is.
> 
> http://www.olive-drab.com/idphoto/id_photos_wc62.php (more info on it)
> 
> Its a WWII Dodge WC62& WC63 or G507 its a 1 1/2 ton truck
> these are hard to come by, not many of them around anymore.


That might be a Dodge frame and bed but the cab is a Willys with the Dodge fenders hood and grill stuck on it. The small back window on the cab was used up to the mid 50s. I had a 54 pick up with the same cab. Interesting conversion though. The fenders, grill and hood are from a civilian Power Wagon


----------



## Dr Who

mitchp;1242099 said:


> That might be a Dodge frame and bed but the cab is a Willys with the Dodge fenders hood and grill stuck on it. The small back window on the cab was used up to the mid 50s. I had a 54 pick up with the same cab. Interesting conversion though. The fenders, grill and hood are from a civilian Power Wagon


You know your right that is a Willys cab, I did not pay that much attition to it, I just seen the dual axles in the rear and the wide flat fenders, never paid any attition to the cab

I guess who ever put this together did not like the open cab of the dodge, I shoud had seen this as they were mostly all open cab, I guess I should look more careful before I say much


----------

